# MTB tire size/width compatibility?



## sekaijin (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi, this is a newbie MTB question here in the road biking forum. Sorry!

I am shopping (hopefully for an eBay bargain) for a pair of studded tires to put on my junky aluminum MTB for winter commuting.

It currently has 26 x 1.95 tires on it (also marked 53-559).

What is the range of tire widths I can buy with confidence that they'll fit? Most of what I see for sale is 26 x 2.1 or 26 x 2.125. 

Thank you in advance for your help. Now if you could help me get my road bike overhauled, polished up and rebuilt by spring, that would be great too!


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

You should be fine if you have a mtn bike. The larger question is what quality the studded tires are. I recommend spending a bit extra and giving yourself some security and longevity (with carbide tips).



sekaijin said:


> Hi, this is a newbie MTB question here in the road biking forum. Sorry!
> 
> I am shopping (hopefully for an eBay bargain) for a pair of studded tires to put on my junky aluminum MTB for winter commuting.
> 
> ...


----------



## sekaijin (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanksd for the advice, FS. 

Are you saying the current inner tubes, under the current 26 x 1.95 tires, would be OK under wider tires, like up to 26 x 2.125?


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

sekaijin said:


> Thanksd for the advice, FS.
> 
> Are you saying the current inner tubes, under the current 26 x 1.95 tires, would be OK under wider tires, like up to 26 x 2.125?


They'll be fine.

1.95 is about as small as mtb tires get. 2.1ish is no problem. 2.3, 2.5, those might get a bit fat for your rims. That can cause problems if the rims are very narrow racy type rims. 

Inner tubes will expand to fit the space. No worries.

For studded tires, keep in mind that better is worth it. The tires will last if you buy quality, and you won't be using them except when conditions warrant (no dry pavement, minimal pavement at any time). You CAN make your own, but don't. Get carbide for sure, and Nokian is a well known reliable brand.

Also keep in mind that studs are really only needed for ice. Personally, I just use some fat tires, low pressure, and widely spaced lugs for snow. When there is ice, I don't ride.

Good luck, and you can always check out MTBR, there are plenty of posts there and if you just search on studded you should find answers to many of your questions without having to post the question.


----------



## Run1stBike2nd (Oct 28, 2005)

Ditto. You should be good to go. That info should be stamped somewhere on the tube itself. I just looked @ one of my spares for my MTB, and the stamp reads: 26x1.75/2.125.


----------



## sekaijin (Aug 22, 2006)

dr hoo said:


> ... you won't be using them except when conditions warrant (no dry pavement, minimal pavement at any time).... Also keep in mind that studs are really only needed for ice. Personally, I just use some fat tires, low pressure, and widely spaced lugs for snow. When there is ice, I don't ride.


Hmm - don't ride studs on dry pavement ever? Now you've got me wondering if studded tires are even appropriate for my commuting needs.

Should I forget about studs, just let out some air pressure and stick with one of my regular mtb tire sets? I have the 1.95 knobbies and some Bontrager Comfort 1.5 or 1.75 semi-slicks. (I also have the option of riding a steel rigid-frame mtb or the aluminum full suspension clunker - I figured the aluminum bike would make more sense given the road salt.) 

My ride to work is 6 miles, but only a mile or so of that is dirt path. The rest is on a paved bike trail and in street traffic.

My goal is to be able to bike to work in a wider range of winter road conditions, like the current ones. Even when it doesn't seem icy out, it's dry in most places but with slush or snowpack in others, and I'm worried about being ambushed by a hidden patch of black ice somewhere. So I haven't biked to work in 3-4 weeks, and it's making me stir crazy!


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

sekaijin said:


> Hmm - don't ride studs on dry pavement ever? Now you've got me wondering if studded tires are even appropriate for my commuting needs.


Oh you can, it is just that it will wear the studs fast, and the tires can get chewed. And nokians are not cheap. I don't know how fast they would wear for you, with that many miles. Here are some reviews:

http://www.peterwhitecycles.com/studdedtires.asp

Basically, you are talking 100-200 bucks for a pair. If that is not a problem, get some and ride. You should get at least a couple of winters out of them and probably more... assuming you swap them out when the weather turns. It's not that much for peace of mind and worry free riding.


----------

